# ROS  valid dates of service



## suziap (Aug 3, 2007)

Scenario:
My Doc doesn't refer to "attatched sheet" of ROS on his office report.
The PT did fill out an ROS in the new PT questionaire BUT the date listed  is one day before the actual exam date ( It was mailed to PT prior).
Can I use the ROS if it is not the same DOS as exam?  

Thanks for any help on this!  
Suzi in Tennessee


----------



## bedwards (Aug 3, 2007)

Unless there is a reference to the specific form, you should not use the information from it as each note must stand alone and not rely on prior or separate entries.


----------

